# 3D Printing > 3D Printer Parts, Filament & Materials >  Cosmichrome - Coating Your 3D Prints in Chrome

## Brian_Krassenstein

As the 3D printing industry is experiencing enormous and constant growth, so are the products and accessories that accompany it, offering a wide variety of options for finishing 3D printed projects and prototypes. In a fun Instructable, Gold Touch Inc. provides a tutorial for taking your latest 3D printed object and coating it, in this example, with their Cosmichrome. Gold Touch offers a variety of other coatings as well. Check out the how-to for this fun chrome coating in the full article: http://3dprint.com/38746/cosmichrome-coat-instructable/


Below is a photo of two 3D printed skulls coated with Cosmichrome.  Let us know if you have tried this method to coat your prints with chrome.  Post some pictures of your work below.

----------


## Feign

Pretty cool, but from the video it seems like he hoses the thing down with each component, most of which just runs off the piece and onto the floor.  I mean sure it's a good idea to get every crevice painted, but sometimes he's not even hitting the skull in the spray.

----------


## goldtouchinc

The process in the video is not paint. It is an electroless plating process. We are simulating dipping it in a series of electroplating tanks but there is not electrostatic charge. The metal is depleted out of the solution and sticks the the base coat. We have the liquid runoff refined for the silver in it. Nothing runs on the floor. This process is similar to vacuum plating but there is no vacuum chamber needed. It is more durable and much less expensive than starting a vacuum plating shop. Theoretically just about any size object can be plated with our process. Here is a video of a 50 ft tall statue being plated for a famous professional sports team's new stadium.

----------


## Cameron

That is really awesome!

How much does it cost to get started? How much does it cost to actually to plate an object?

----------


## jimc

here is the detonator fan blade i did for one of the ww2 bomb models i did. its not the same brand as above. the blade was printed, primed, sanded smooth then coated. this isnt a new product or technique by any means but the technology has evolved and gotten better over the years. i really dont like doing it. its such a ton of work for the effect. i always talk my customers out of it simply by telling them the cost of doing it. i only use it on my own projects really

----------


## soofle616

Looks cool and I could definitely see some applications for it but given the lack of easily accessible pricing on the website I've already lost interest. Far as I'm concerned if the price is hidden or not published then it's out of my budget so it's not worth my time to research further.

----------


## goldtouchinc

> Looks cool and I could definitely see some applications for it but given the lack of easily accessible pricing on the website I've already lost interest. Far as I'm concerned if the price is hidden or not published then it's out of my budget so it's not worth my time to research further.


The prices are on the web site. All of the coating packages and the machines. Take a better, closer look. http://goldtouchinc.com/cosmichrome-systems/
http://goldtouchinc.com/cosmichrome-...ome-chemicals/

----------


## goldtouchinc

> here is the detonator fan blade i did for one of the ww2 bomb models i did. its not the same brand as above. the blade was printed, primed, sanded smooth then coated. this isnt a new product or technique by any means but the technology has evolved and gotten better over the years. i really dont like doing it. its such a ton of work for the effect. i always talk my customers out of it simply by telling them the cost of doing it. i only use it on my own projects really


It seems that the finish you get is somewhat hazy looking. Our product does not look like that. Ours is much crisper and cleaner. Also because our chemicals don't spoil at the end of the day our product is much more economical. Our plating chemicals last 90 days after mixing. Ours is much easier to use. If I can bake a part in my oven to dry the base coat for an hour I finish the part in less than four hours. 2 hours of that is flash off, bake and cool off.

----------


## jimc

the part in the pic is a little dusty from lying around my shop but yes this is different tech than what you guys are doing BUT with either product or even real chrome for instance, its not the application of the chrome that is difficult or time consuming, its the prep work to get your part super smooth before you do the application. thats the real work. your chrome will only be a mirror representation of the part you are coating. if that isnt perfect then neither will your final finish. have you guys fixed the yellowing of the coating as it ages? i havent checked up on this stuff in a real long time. it used to have yellowing issues and turn gold looking.

----------


## goldtouchinc

> the part in the pic is a little dusty from lying around my shop but yes this is different tech than what you guys are doing BUT with either product or even real chrome for instance, its not the application of the chrome that is difficult or time consuming, its the prep work to get your part super smooth before you do the application. thats the real work. your chrome will only be a mirror representation of the part you are coating. if that isnt perfect then neither will your final finish. have you guys fixed the yellowing of the coating as it ages? i havent checked up on this stuff in a real long time. it used to have yellowing issues and turn gold looking.


Our product does not turn yellow as it ages. Disney is doing accelerated UV tests on it and it is already past the 4 year mark. The other product failed. Twice. In a few weeks you will be able to sand, cut and buff our base coat. If you touch it accidentally you just wipe the fingerprints off with distilled water and a paper towel. Cosmichrome is really in a class of its own.

----------


## soofle616

> The prices are on the web site. All of the coating packages and the machines. Take a better, closer look. http://goldtouchinc.com/cosmichrome-systems/
> http://goldtouchinc.com/cosmichrome-...ome-chemicals/


Indeed it is. The link I followed from the article was the one for cosmichrome directly which has no pricing along with an annoying website. Thank you for setting me straight. Still way out of my budget.

----------


## madhatterboy

is there a place i can send and item too as to have it chromed?

----------


## madhatterboy

11541180_10206749978365887_1136268641_n.jpgmy friend here Michael Ruddy printed this Dustin Hoffman Style hook for me and i must have it chromed

----------


## goldtouchinc

Sure. Send us an email to sales@goldtouchinc.com and we can give you a few people to contact.

----------


## Gorf

From your website, I gather that your company is a supplier of the equipment and supplies.  I, and I suppose most of the people on this board, are not in the business of plating objects.  

What I would like is the name of some of your client companies who would be interested in small jobs---one single item to a few models.  

Another question  is whether plating a slightly porous surface such as produced by the selective laser sintering of plastic will result in a high gloss finish? If so, must they be undercoated and thus lose some fine detail?

----------

